# Medical and rediological report



## YEYE (Jan 12, 2013)

My name is fatimaa, am a fresh graduate from a uk university but originally from nigeria. I need a medical report and radiological report to apply for my study permit to south africa. I went to see my gp and she told me she can"t do it. I really dont know where else to go. The school resumes 23rd of this month and still have not applied. I have to wait for my graduation ceremony before i go back to my country if not would have waited till i get to my country before applying. Pls can any one advise me on what to do/


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Fatimaa

Well, that is strange. Are you in SA right now? Most doctors will have done it often. See below and find out if another doctor or your nearest hospital can do it:

*Medical Report:*
- You will be required to obtain a medical report from a medical practitioner relating to your general health including detailing any medical condition that you may be suffering from.
- The medical report must be no older than 6 months when submitting your residence application. 
*Radiological Report:*
- You will be required to obtain a report from a radiologist confirming that you have been examined (X- Ray) and have no signs of pulmonary tuberculosis.
- The radiological report must be no older than 6 months when submitting your residence application. 
- Pregnant women and children under 12 years of age are exempt from this requirement.

Good luck!


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

YEYE said:


> My name is fatimaa, am a fresh graduate from a uk university but originally from nigeria. I need a medical report and radiological report to apply for my study permit to south africa. I went to see my gp and she told me she can"t do it. I really dont know where else to go. The school resumes 23rd of this month and still have not applied. I have to wait for my graduation ceremony before i go back to my country if not would have waited till i get to my country before applying. Pls can any one advise me on what to do/


We have just had ours done (to go from the UK to SA). Our GP carried out the medical (£176.00 per person) and then had to refer us to a private hospital for the X-rays (£100 per person). The GP took a couple of weeks to work out how to do it though, as they hadn't done one before on the SA form, so they needed guidance from us!

Hope that helps and good luck.x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Disclosing your present location will help a lot. I'm assuming that you are out of SA.


----------



## mark__land (Dec 6, 2013)

Where did you go for the radiological report in the UK? 
We are struggling to find a place to do this.


----------



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

mark__land said:


> Where did you go for the radiological report in the UK?
> We are struggling to find a place to do this.


When I did mine the first time I went applied to move to SA, I just went to the local hospital's X-ray department. You are seen as a private patient so I did need to book an appointment and pay. 

As for the medical report, any GP can do it. You might have to pay for it although I can't remember if I did or not. 

Make sure you download the reports from the DHA website. No Dr or radiologist should struggle to do the reports, it is worded clearly what they must do - sign and stamp if they are happy you are healthy with no TB or other specific illness outlined on the form.


----------



## Leopride (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello,

Thanks for posting about this.

My wife and I are moving to South Africa later in the year and also need to get the medical reports done. We have come across a place i Milton Keynes that could do this but at a hefty cost. We will try and do it through the GP.
Did you by any chance have to register your marriage with the SA embassy?


----------

